# Reason to Believe!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Sometimes you encounter a situation that gives you a jolt to the system....a reality check....a wake-up call. And makes you realise that what you got maybe ain't so bad.

Well I had a situation like that yesterday doing a service call.

It was in an old people's nursing home in Baza....so the wife came with me cos she wanted to get something from the shops there.

Anyway, the client is an existing customer (and English) and in a bad way with Parkinsons. And getting worse. He was a bit confused, and the problem on his laptop was an easy fix so I just couldn't take any payment from him even though it was a round trip of 60 miles. I just couldn't do it seeing him so ill.

Anyway....on the way out, all the Spanish patients were being led out into the garden by the nursing staff. And even though they were all very old, and some looked very ill, they all said hello to us......and one tiny old man went up to the wife (everybody thinks she's Spanish)....looked her up and down and said "Guapa" repeatedly. Literally translated as "good looking" for those who don't know! 

Then they all passed us smiling and looking so pleased they were going outside into the gardens....which were stunning. Beautiful place, spotlessly clean, lovely staff....and they were all obviously so happy there. But yet....I felt so sad for them.

The whole experience made me think that sometimes the life that we think is so bad or so difficult....maybe ain't so bad at all.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sometimes you encounter a situation that gives you a jolt to the system....a reality check....a wake-up call. And makes you realise that what you got maybe ain't so bad.
> 
> Well I had a situation like that yesterday doing a service call.
> 
> ...


Too true. And, usually, we don't appreciate what we have got until its gone. Sounds like a nice place to spend your final years though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly its gonna come to us all eventually! I used to work in a geriatric hospital, looking after people like that and I love old people, they´re so full of character, history and stories. They have seen so much and have great tales to tell. There fully rounded lovely people and deserve respect and the best that we can possibly give them!! We must all enjoy what we have NOW, if only so we have nice things to look back on and talk about when we´re in our "twilight" years.... regret nothing!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing - sometimes we forget the simple things in life - like smelling the roses! Nice one, XTreme!

I remember making a 60 minute trip to be with somebody special for just ten minutes and simply running my finger down the back of her neck. 
That simple few seconds of touching her soft tanned skin made the traffic jam, the petrol all seem worth while. It was one of the most sensous moments of my life. I have never seen her since. It just felt like it was something that "needed" to be "said".


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, enjoy it while you can. Life isn't a practise.



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, enjoy it while you can. Life isn't a practise.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


very true and its so damn short!!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Thanks for sharing - sometimes we forget the simple things in life - like smelling the roses! Nice one, XTreme!
> 
> I remember making a 60 minute trip to be with somebody special for just ten minutes and simply running my finger down the back of her neck.
> That simple few seconds of touching her soft tanned skin made the traffic jam, the petrol all seem worth while. It was one of the most sensous moments of my life. I have never seen her since. It just felt like it was something that "needed" to be "said".



Thas soooo sweet steve!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡¡¡¡Sweet, Sweet, Sweet!!!! NOBODY has ever called me "sweet". 
I am apparently "Aggressive, bombastic, cantakerous, dreary, egoist, grumpy, hompohobic, ignorant etc etc " 

Suprised they came back to me to do a translation when they got broken into. Life!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am apparently "Aggressive, bombastic, cantakerous, dreary, egoist, grumpy, hompohobic, ignorant etc etc "
> 
> Suprised they came back to me to do a translation when they got broken into. Life!


Yes, thats more like it!! Thats the Steve we all know and love on here!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

XTreme said:


> Sometimes you encounter a situation that gives you a jolt to the system....a reality check....a wake-up call. And makes you realise that what you got maybe ain't so bad.
> 
> Well I had a situation like that yesterday doing a service call.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but i just chanced upon it. 
Yes, there's hope for the world yet! Thanks for sharing that. 
I love old people. I'm a nurse about to retire to Baza permanently. I might try to find some work in a nursing home, just to ''keep my finger in'


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is an old thread but a worthy reminder that in the face of adversity (more commonly known as my mother-in-law) it's always best to be positive and optimisitc. I once read somewhere something said by a six year old kid, "Old people aren't really old people; they're just people in old clothes".


----------

